# Floating Anzug reinigen



## Mickipiwi (31. März 2010)

Hallo Leute kann mir einer nen guten Tip geben wie man am besten seinen Floating Anzug reinigen kann ohne seiner liebsten in die quere zu kommen.#h


----------



## antonio (31. März 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

günstig ist es ihn nach dem einsatz immer gleich zu reinigen
wenn der dreck erst mal festsitzt wirds schwieriger.
ich machs gleich immer am filetierplatz mit schlauch der ja meist vorhanden ist.
unter der dusche geht auch prima.

antonio


----------



## Mickipiwi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*



antonio schrieb:


> günstig ist es ihn nach dem einsatz immer gleich zu reinigen
> wenn der dreck erst mal festsitzt wirds schwieriger.
> ich machs gleich immer am filetierplatz mit schlauch der ja meist vorhanden ist.
> unter der dusche geht auch prima.
> ...


 So in etwa habe ich es sonst auch gemacht nur bei der letzten Hitra Tour habe ich es verpennt,nun muß ich es zu Hause machen ich denke mir in der Waschmaschiene wird das Ding wohl zu schwer, vieleicht sollte man es mal in einem Waschsalon versuchen die Maschienen sind meine ich etwas größer oder schadet das dem Anzug? Imprägnieren anschl.


----------



## Conger71 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

nur mit klarem Wasser und weichem tuch o. schwamm!#6 aber ohne irgendwelche reiniger oder bürsten, am besten wie antonio meinte gleich wenn der dreck noch frisch ist.
Ansonsten passiert es schnell das der anzug undicht wird!!!!!!!

das macht sich dann beim nächsten tripp auf offener see besonders gut wenn plötzlich wassereinbruch herrscht!:v

mfg
conger 71


----------



## antonio (31. März 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*



Mickipiwi schrieb:


> So in etwa habe ich es sonst auch gemacht nur bei der letzten Hitra Tour habe ich es verpennt,nun muß ich es zu Hause machen ich denke mir in der Waschmaschiene wird das Ding wohl zu schwer, vieleicht sollte man es mal in einem Waschsalon versuchen die Maschienen sind meine ich etwas größer oder schadet das dem Anzug? Imprägnieren anschl.



das kommt auf den anzug an.
bei atmungsaktiven kann schon mal die membran kaputt gehen in der wama durch weichspülerreste etc.
stell dich unter die dusche mit dem teil das ist in meinen augen das einfachste.

antonio


----------



## antonio (31. März 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*



Conger71 schrieb:


> nur mit klarem Wasser und weichem tuch o. schwamm!#6 aber ohne irgendwelche reiniger oder bürsten, am besten wie antonio meinte gleich wenn der dreck noch frisch ist.
> Ansonsten passiert es schnell das der anzug undicht wird!!!!!!!
> 
> das macht sich dann beim nächsten tripp auf offener see besonders gut wenn plötzlich wassereinbruch herrscht!:v
> ...



also ne nicht allzuharte bürste sollte der anzug vertragen.
wenn nicht taugt er nix.

antonio


----------



## Mickipiwi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

Werde es mal mit Bürste und Wasser versuchen allzu stark ist er nicht verschmutzt ist ein Einteiler von ABU. Gruß Mickipiwi#h


----------



## Gohann (31. März 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

Hallo Mickipiwi,
geb den Anzug in eine Industriewäscherei. Ich habe meinen Penn Floater 2006 gekauft. Er hat zwei Hitraurlaube hinter sich. Nach dem ersten habe ich ihn selber gereinigt. Flecken und ein leichter Fischgeruch blieben. Der Geruch hing die ganze Zeit über im Keller. Letztes Jahr brachte mich einer meiner Mitstreiter auf die Idee mit der Reinigung. Was soll ich sagen für 15€ sieht das Teil aus wie neu. Keine Flecken mehr,kein Geruch und das wichtigste die Reissverschlüsse funktionieren einwandfrei. Dafür musste ich die mühsam von Hand reinigen. Wenn Du das bei Handreinigung vergisst, kannst Du den Floater relativ schnell wegschmeissen. Der Floater sollte wohl nach Abholung aus der Reinigung noch einige Tage an der Luft hängen, da das Material relativ langsam trocknet. Äber sieh selbst.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Sterni01 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

Einfach nur mit Wasser reinigen, wird wohl kaum was bringen.
Ich habe auch einen von ABU. Da ist doch auch Neopren drin ?
Die Idee von der chem. Reinigung ist garnicht sooo schlecht !!!#6


----------



## Gohann (31. März 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

Ihr könnt ja auf den Bildern sehen und gerade an den kritischen Stellen wie Knie, Klettverschluss oder Reissverschluss das er wirklich wie neu aussieht. Ich habe bei meiner Handreinigung die Reissverschlüsse mit einer alten Zahnbürste gereinigt. Das war eine Scheissarbeit.#q Und Gewissheit ob sie richtig sauber sind hat man auch nicht. Bei der Industriereinigung wird der Anzug auch noch komplett neu imprägniert.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Mickipiwi (31. März 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

Hört sich sehr gut an Industriereinigung verstehe ich das richtig? Ist ne Chemische Reinigung wie es sie fast an jeder Ecke gibt?


----------



## Gohann (1. April 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*



Mickipiwi schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr gut an Industriereinigung verstehe ich das richtig? Ist ne Chemische Reinigung wie es sie fast an jeder Ecke gibt?



Im Prinzip ist eine Industriereinigung ein Betrieb, der z.B. für Krankenhäuser die Bettwäsche im großen Stil reinigt oder für große Handwerksbetriebe die Arbeitskleidung reinigt. Er ist nicht an jeder Ecke zu finden. Bei uns in Düren fallen mir aber auf Anhieb schon 3 Betriebe ein. Man muss nur etwas suchen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Mickipiwi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*



Gohann schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist eine Industriereinigung ein Betrieb, der z.B. für Krankenhäuser die Bettwäsche im großen Stil reinigt oder für große Handwerksbetriebe die Arbeitskleidung reinigt. Er ist nicht an jeder Ecke zu finden. Bei uns in Düren fallen mir aber auf Anhieb schon 3 Betriebe ein. Man muss nur etwas suchen.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h


Hallo Gohan danke für den Tip werde mich mal auf die suche machen.
 Gruß Mickipiwi|wavey:
Schöne Ostertage wünsche ich


----------



## Gohann (1. April 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

Danke Gleichfalls! Der Betrieb könnte auch die Bezeichnung Wäscherei und Heissmagel tragen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Sterni01 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*



Gohann schrieb:


> Danke Gleichfalls! Der Betrieb könnte auch die Bezeichnung Wäscherei und Heissmagel tragen.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h



Also, mein Floting kommt garantiert NICHT in eine Heißmangel !!!


----------



## Gohann (3. April 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Also, mein Floting kommt garantiert NICHT in eine Heißmangel !!!



Meiner auch nicht. Habe sowieso Probleme bezahlbare Klamotten in meiner Größe zu kriegen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Sterni01 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Mickipiwi,
> geb den Anzug in eine Industriewäscherei. Ich habe meinen Penn Floater 2006 gekauft. Er hat zwei Hitraurlaube hinter sich. Nach dem ersten habe ich ihn selber gereinigt. Flecken und ein leichter Fischgeruch blieben. Der Geruch hing die ganze Zeit über im Keller. Letztes Jahr brachte mich einer meiner Mitstreiter auf die Idee mit der Reinigung. Was soll ich sagen für 15€ sieht das Teil aus wie neu. Keine Flecken mehr,kein Geruch und das wichtigste die Reissverschlüsse funktionieren einwandfrei. Dafür musste ich die mühsam von Hand reinigen. Wenn Du das bei Handreinigung vergisst, kannst Du den Floater relativ schnell wegschmeissen. Der Floater sollte wohl nach Abholung aus der Reinigung noch einige Tage an der Luft hängen, da das Material relativ langsam trocknet. Äber sieh selbst.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h



Am Do bin ich aus Norwegen wieder zurück gekommen. Freitag war ich dann mit meinem Floting in einer chem Reinigung. Die Angestellte dort sagte mir, dass der Anzug weder in der Waschmaschine, noch chem gereinigt werden darf !
Auf eigene Verantwortung hin, habe ich ihn dann doch da gelassen.
Nun bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie er aussieht, wenn ich ihn am Mo oder Di wieder abhohle...

Wenn es mißlingt (er könne hart werden), habe ich nen Grund, mir nen NEUEN zu kaufen !


----------



## Gohann (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

Hi sterni, sieh dir mal die Bilder die ich eingestellt habe an. Sieht der Floater aus als ob er hart geworden wäre? Ausserdem habe ich Industriereinigung und nicht Chemische Reinigung geschrieben. Frag mich jetzt nicht ob die Reinigungsverfahren gleich oder verschieden sind. Der Betrieb wo mein Floater gereinigt wurde, reinigt auch Skianzüge oder Schlafsäcke. Der Floater wurde ausserdem noch neu imprägniert.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## antonio (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

bei atmungsaktiven wäre ich vorsichtig, man weiß ja nicht womit die reinigen.

antonio


----------



## Sterni01 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

Mal abwarten !
Neu imprägniert wird er auch. Habe dafür extra 2,70€ gezahlt !
 Gesamtbetrag : 8,20 € #6
Ich hoffe nun, dass das Neoprän innen nicht leidet, bzw hart wird.


----------



## goolgetter (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

@Sterni01

und hast den Floater schon abgeholt?
Mich würde auch das Ergebniss interessieren.
Fahre dies Jahr zum vierten mal nach Norwegen.
Ich hatte ihn bisher immer (3x) in der WaMa gewaschen. Bisher habe ich nichts nachteiliges feststellen können. Nur leider sind nicht alle Flecken raus gegangen.
Mein Einteiler ist von Fladen.


----------



## Gohann (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*



goolgetter schrieb:


> @Sterni01
> 
> und hast den Floater schon abgeholt?
> Mich würde auch das Ergebniss interessieren.
> ...



Das Ergebnis würde mich auch mal interessieren. Vielleicht ist das Ding geschrumpft.:q

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Gohann (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

An alle Skeptiker!
Meine beiden Kumpels sind seit gestern von Hitra zurück. Die Anzüge waren wie neu. Das zusätzliche imprägnieren war Gold wert. Sie liegen seit heute wieder in der Reinigung.#6

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Floating Anzug reinigen*

Hallo, 

also ich hab nich alles gelesen aber ich steck mein Anzug immer in die Waschmaschiene bei 30grad. Nach dem beidseitigen trocknen ne halbe flasche Impregnol drauf und der schwimmanzug is wie neu. Hab meinen Baleno jetzt 6 Jahren.

mfg


----------

